

Show HN: Mini Meme Generator (using photos from recent Lenovo campaign) - gregarious
http://slidechute.com/memes/lenovo

======
gregarious
TechCrunch ran a story about how funny these photos were and how they should
be captioned.

We thought it would be cool to actually do it.

Original article: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/07/the-only-logical-thing-
to-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/07/the-only-logical-thing-to-do-with-
these-lenovo-ideapad-ads-is-start-a-caption-contest/)

~~~
wtracy
Ah, that context is helpful.

Right now the page appears to be broken, and is giving me a blank image to
caption.

~~~
gregarious
Yeah we're trying to figure out what's happening. I am getting a timeout on
the jquery script of all things.

------
waffle_ss
giant comma:

    
    
      <a>,
    

cut off right side of picture:

    
    
      <a>|||
    

text overlay:

    
    
      <?foo><?bar>

------
NeutronBoy
All I can say is: Marketing campaign == successful!

~~~
gregarious
haha yeah, pretty funny.

------
drivebyacct2
I want my laptop and I want to be using it. I don't want some woman holding it
near a horse. Number one because I can't use it, number two because she might
drop it in horse shit. How is this effective marketing beyond "look at pretty
people"? Or am I just wrong for thinking that that sort of marketing would not
be effective on the intelligent types that I expect would be interested in
Lenovo laptops?

